# Anybody had a cervical disc replacement?



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I've had occasional neck pain for years. 6 years ago I had an MRI showing some bulging at C4/C5 and C5/C6, but some PT got me back on the road and I was active and largely pain free for another 5 years. 

Then last year after a ride I had a recurrence of sharp neck/shoulder pain that wouldn't quit. A new MRI showed that I now had bulges in C3/4, 4/5, 5/6 and 6/7 with a partial tear in C4/C5. Months of PT helped a bit, but any riding just aggravated it. Eventually, cervical epidural injections did help some. For 2-4 months after an epidural I can do some light riding - an hour or two of Green/Blue trails, maybe twice a week - and not be too messed up. I still hurt, but I can live with it at this level.

I could maybe accept this, but I'm not really happy with this limitation. One of my doctors is a big advocate of disc replacement surgery and says that he believes I can get back to my pre-injury activity level. Other doctors (and friends) however, have always told me to avoid surgery if at all possible.

So here's my question. I'm in my early 60's. Should I just accept the pain and limits on my riding as the consequence of age or pursue a surgical course that could either fix me or totally mess me up if it goes wrong? I can live a fairly pain free life right now if I stay sedentary (unacceptable) or a moderately painful life with limited riding (semi-acceptable). Are the prospects of disc replacement so rosy as to risk what I currently have for the pain free life I might get?

I know I need to do my own research and make up my own mind, but I would appreciate experiences, positive and negative, that you guys might have.

PS. All of this is just speculation for now as I'm not going near an O/R while the pandemic is going on. I had my last epidural in February just before the **** hit the fan and could sure use another one now, but will just kinda grit my teeth and bear it until it's safer to go see the doc.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I had cervical disc fusion, not exactly replacement, about ten years ago. C3-4-5. Due to pressure on a nerve I had lost the use of my right arm. The surgery fixed me up. Recovery & rehab were easy. I was back on the bike (paved trails) in two or three weeks. Within six months I was hitting the mtb trails just like before.

Sedentary life sucks, especially for mountain bikers.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Your results with fusion sound great. Do you have any issues with neck nobility with regards to biking? I've had other friends who've had successful fusion surgery, but are very limited in their range of motion. They're pain free now, but in a couple of cases, off the bike for good. 

This is probably the main thing that scares me about fusion surgery and leads me to consider disc replacement. I know one person's experience can't be generalized, but it's helpful for me to hear anecdotes from other cyclists who've gone through this. The medical "experts" I talk to all seem to have an axe to grind and give me mutually contradictory recommendations.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

No, but my buddy did. Used to race pro for a a few companies. In 2012 the number 1 reported cyclist related injury in urgent care was cervical pain. I work in sports med and did a presentation on cycling injuries. Seriously the neck was 68% of reported injuries. 

So, my buddy who logs more miles than anybody I have heard of road/mountain had a replacement. after surgery he was in an immobilizer for 2 weeks and hated life because of the pain and discomfort. After that he felt a sharp improvement and began to regain strength and range of motion right away. He was of his bike for 2 months but was able to use his indoor trainer unlike 6 weeks I think. But now hw said he doesn't even know he had surgery. Turned out great. HE doesn't remember the first 2 weeks of pain cuz pain killers. Ex rays look similar to a knee replacement. Just capped the above and below joint surfaces. 

Good luck


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

wayold said:


> Thanks for the reply. Your results with fusion sound great. Do you have any issues with neck nobility with regards to biking? I've had other friends who've had successful fusion surgery, but are very limited in their range of motion. They're pain free now, but in a couple of cases, off the bike for good.
> 
> This is probably the main thing that scares me about fusion surgery and leads me to consider disc replacement. I know one person's experience can't be generalized, but it's helpful for me to hear anecdotes from other cyclists who've gone through this. The medical "experts" I talk to all seem to have an axe to grind and give me mutually contradictory recommendations.


Mobility - is definitely reduced. Can't turn my head/eyes as far left and right. This affected driving a little, I just need to try a little harder when checking for cross traffic. The neck up and down mobility is also reduced. The only time I notice this is on the mountain bike. Sometimes when going downhill it is difficult for me to look up enough to get a good view of what is coming.

Hope this make sense.


----------



## Rideon (Jan 13, 2004)

Regenerative medicine is another option to consider. Ross Hauser, MD has quite a few videos on the positives/negatives surrounding different neck treatments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I had a cervical disc replaced with a prosthetic disc ~4 years ago. Between C5 and 6 IIRC.

Pain/limited range of motion in the 4 months leading up to surgery were intolerable. Couldn't ride, walk, paddle, run. Could work with lots of pain and lots or breaks to stretch/relax.

Prosthetic disc replacement solved the pain. Back to having plenty of range of motion.

Neck gets tight on a daily basis now which I can mitigate with focused stretching and some cervical traction. Doc told me 'it'd be like it never happened' after surgery, which I took to mean no pain, no limitations, no issues at all.

Having to aggressively stretch/do traction daily is a far cry from 'like it never happened' -- and I told him so. And the pain I get if I don't do these regularly is show-stopping. His 'answer' was to go back on muscle relaxers -- as I had been for ~a week post-op -- permanently. Which is lunacy, and is not a solution.

So my new normal includes time to stretch and time spent in a cervical traction device. NBD really -- and it allows me to ride, paddle, etc... as often and for as long as I like.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

wayold and mikesee - I neglected to tell that I frequently have neck tightness/discomfort. It is manageable with stretching and cervical traction (yes, I bought a neck "stretching" device, actually a couple of them as my neck surgery was 10 years ago or so) and muscle relaxer (cyclobenzaprine). Also the surgery affected my swallowing a little. Sometimes pills feel like they get stuck in the back of my throat. Easily managed with more water.

My experience after a number of surgeries is there are always surprises, none of them good. Good as new does not exist.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the real world experiences guys. It's a far cry from the "everything as good as new" sales pitch I get from my orthopedic surgeon (who is reputed to be a national expert on cervical disc replacement). 

Right now I have to manage things with a mixture of postural exercises (every day) and sporadic drug use (Celebrex on the day of a ride, Methocarbamol muscle relaxants after a ride if necessary - maybe half the time). I did two short road rides (15ish miles) and one MTB ride (10 mi Blue trail, 1.5 hr, 1200 ft of climbing) over this past week and now have to take a few days off to let the soreness/twinges subside. Just sitting at the computer now the pain is only at a 1-2 level, which I can live with forever if I have to, but after the last ride was up to about a 4-5, which I can't.

So I'm kind of in that gray area. Symptoms maybe not so severe as to require surgery, but lifestyle/activity impact enough to drive me nuts. So my search for search for info continues. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I would HIGHLY suggest that you try some alternative methods first. I have had two back surgeries on L4/L5 and L5/S1 (both levels twice). My first surgery was at 20 and my second at 38. After my second laminectomy my symptoms returned within a few months. My surgeon told me my only option was fusion (disc replacement was not approved yet in the US 12 years ago). Instead I focused on 3 things; first stretching religiously multiple times each day, second self massage (lacrosse balls and foam rollers work wonders), third strengthening the affected areas. 

My stretching routine is pretty simple (I have ruptured cervical discs as well), neck stretches, lateral oblique stretches, ham strings because those are the areas that get effected. The self massage is probably the most important aspect. Realize that the actual nerve impingement is not really an issue, it is the manifestation in the muscles (typically a cramp like experience). You can counteract the effect through massage. The lacrosse ball does wonders for neck and mid back pain. The foam roller works on quads, glutes and low back. For strengthening focus on body weight exercises focused on your specific areas.

Prior to figuring out this process I would have approximately 2 to 3 good months followed by 1 bad month where I could not get off the floor. It was very consistent and the bad months were really bad. I had drop leg when I could stand, debilitating pain, etc. Since refining my process I have not had a bad week or month. No more pain and no more bad days for 12 years. 

Happy to share more if you are interested


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had a cervical disc fusion on two occasions. The first time was at age 37 to fuse C 5/6 and the second was age 49 to fuse C 6/7. Like you, I had heard avoid the surgery and I put surgery off as long as possible on both occasions and on both occasions, I ended up getting the surgery anyway and on both occasions, I wondered why I ever waited. 

I understand the desire to avoid surgery, but I encourage you to get it. I've had to modify my riding position so that I sit a little more upright in the saddle, but I'm able to ride pain free now and I am thankful I got it fixed! 


Today, at 55 yo, I'm in the middle of my third life challenge. I just finished up cancer treatment for throat cancer and am battling back into the saddle yet again!!! But, I also just bought myself a 2021 Trek Fuel EX 8 XT to add to the fun!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Boise_pedaler said:


> I've had a cervical disc fusion on two occasions. The first time was at age 37 to fuse C 5/6 and the second was age 49 to fuse C 6/7. Like you, I had heard avoid the surgery and I put surgery off as long as possible on both occasions and on both occasions, I ended up getting the surgery anyway and on both occasions, I wondered why I ever waited.
> 
> I understand the desire to avoid surgery, but I encourage you to get it. I've had to modify my riding position so that I sit a little more upright in the saddle, but I'm able to ride pain free now and I am thankful I got it fixed!
> 
> Today, at 55 yo, I'm in the middle of my third life challenge. I just finished up cancer treatment for throat cancer and am battling back into the saddle yet again!!! But, I also just bought myself a 2021 Trek Fuel EX 8 XT to add to the fun!


Good to see you had favorable outcomes.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

December 18, 2014 the pain started. C5-C7 herniation/bulging discs. Had 3 options: surgery, steroid injection, and physical therapy. My nuerosurgeon and every other doc all stated surgery is the last resort. 

I stuck with PT. I was pain free and 100% on April 3 2015. Saw my PT (chiropractor) every day from 12/22-3/6, then moved to twice a week until April 3rd. I do reinjure/reaggravate my C-spine 1-2 times a year. Mostly its due to poor posture on the bike, in front of the computer, and while driving. Sometimes it takes 3 weeks to heal, sometimes 2 months. 

If you can, get one more opinion. Not being 100% sucks and nerve pain is so much different than a broken bone or bruise.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bingemtbr said:


> December 18, 2014 the pain started. C5-C7 herniation/bulging discs. Had 3 options: surgery, steroid injection, and physical therapy. My nuerosurgeon and every other doc all stated surgery is the last resort.
> 
> I stuck with PT. I was pain free and 100% on April 3 2015. Saw my PT (chiropractor) every day from 12/22-3/6, then moved to twice a week until April 3rd. I do reinjure/reaggravate my C-spine 1-2 times a year. Mostly its due to poor posture on the bike, in front of the computer, and while driving. Sometimes it takes 3 weeks to heal, sometimes 2 months.
> 
> If you can, get one more opinion. Not being 100% sucks and nerve pain is so much different than a broken bone or bruise.


This ^ is good info to consider.

I was also steered toward PT, chiro, manual therapy, rolfing, steroids, and pilates.

After a few visits to PT, chiro, and pilates, with no abatement of pain, I opted for the steroid injection. Took away a lot of the pain, but not all.

But it allowed me to feel ~normal enough to paddle whitewater, and on that first time out I got knocked over in a big wave train. Rolled up and knew instantly that whatever I'd just done had un-done the effects of the injection. Had massive pain before the day was over.

Surgeon steered me toward getting another injection. I did. Minimal pain relief, no real help with the (lack of) range of motion.

Thus was surgery scheduled.

Not remotely suggesting that surgery is the only solution. In my case, it was the last resort and it also solved the chronic issues.


----------

